# Propane Smell



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Two weekends ago we went out to the beach. We could smell propane inside and outside especially curb side. The alarm never went off. I turned off the propane at the tank and used the generator to run the frig and water heater. This weekend I turned the tank back on and again could smell propane. I checked all the external connections with soapy water and couldn't find a leak. I noticed the red indicator was showing. I had to pick up my daughter so had the tank refilled while I was out planning to pull the oven to see if that was where it was leaking from when I got back. After installing the full tank and opening the valve the smell slowly went away and did not come back. Can low pressure in the system cause a leak? I usually only have the tank I'm using turned on. Should I leave them both on all the time??


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, I have noticed with my gas grill and my previous TT that when the tanks get low I can smell the propane. Don't know why or the reason behind it, but it always seems to do it. Guy at the refill place said it was nothing to worry about, so I don't.

Maybe someone else can explain why it does it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One of our members said last week it was due to the odorant collecting more at the bottom of an empty tank and it smells more when the tank is near empty. He said the first question they ask a residential customer when they call about the smell is "how empty is your tank?". Not sure if you have a very tiny leak that is detectable when you get to the bottom of the tank or the smell actually survives being burnt since it is so concentrated but it appears to be a normal reaction to a low tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I leave both on and check them each morning. That is why we have the auto change over valve, so why not use it.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

ED_RN said:


> Two weekends ago we went out to the beach. We could smell propane inside and outside especially curb side. The alarm never went off. I turned off the propane at the tank and used the generator to run the frig and water heater. This weekend I turned the tank back on and again could smell propane. I checked all the external connections with soapy water and couldn't find a leak. I noticed the red indicator was showing. I had to pick up my daughter so had the tank refilled while I was out planning to pull the oven to see if that was where it was leaking from when I got back. After installing the full tank and opening the valve the smell slowly went away and did not come back. Can low pressure in the system cause a leak? I usually only have the tank I'm using turned on. Should I leave them both on all the time??


When you get to the bottom of the tank you will smell the odorant that is added to the propane to make it stink. It is more concentrated at the bottom and the odorant also permeates the steel, thus as it is burned you will smell it. That's why the smell went away after you filled the tank. We get this all the time at the propane company where I work. 
Sometimes it's hard to convince the people that they don't have a leak, but most of the time it is a near empty bottle.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks I'll sleep much better on the next trip not wondering if I have a leak. Glad I filled the tank before pulling out the range and digging into the heater.


----------

